# Tree Identification. Possible Door To Narnia???



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

So I've been wondering what kind of tree this is because it's absolutely mammoth and was delighted when i found this section of HT. Possibly 100s of years I'd think and it's got an entrance to Narnia, but seriously i as a grown man could climb into this thing. It's easily 8-9ft in diameter. Branches are so far up i could get a picture of the leaves but thought the dead one looked identical to the ones up top. You'll see a few leaves coming off the trunk but those look to be from a vine growing up.

Any ideas??


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cottonwood


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> Cottonwood


Is it normal for there to be just 1 on my 40acres?? I've always heard that unused fields need to be kept in because the cottonwoods take over. Oh and how fast do they grow cause this thing looks ancient!!


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Well now i feel stupid because some of the pictures on Google for "largest cottonwood" dwarf mine


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree, cottonwood. I had to smile at the door to Narnia part!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Back2Basix said:


> Well now i feel stupid because some of the pictures on Google for "largest cottonwood" dwarf mine


They were all the size of yours once.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

the first year mine will grow a foot tall, second year it will be about 5 ft tall. In the neighbors yard, as a kid there was a huge cottonwood, I thought it was dying then because it kept dropping branches, I am now close to 50 and it is still there.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I know nothing about plants. 

I just had to see the door to Narnia.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have one in my front yard... looks like one of the poplar family......cottonwood, aspens......
I can only put my arms 1/2 way around.

I planted it 1975 or there about....was about 4" in diameter then...
Planted 2 at the time...back yard was in the shade (north)....so grew straight up till it was in the sunlight.
Front tree is on the southside.
Had to have some one cut it down from a bucket truck....

Do wish I would have never planted it ...but is a heck of a shade tree...plenty of garden leaves.
These days the get hauled off

Doesn't have the cotton fussies...just red/yellow sees pods....that fall and turn the concrete blue/purple...
Looks like a male Fremont cottonwood (Populus fremontii)


----------

